# DJI Spark



## andrei1989 (May 25, 2017)

so dji just announced their smallest drone starting at 500$ or 600€

weird thing is...i'm seeing a lot of hate in the comments towards this little drone..mainly because it doesn't have 4k (which i still think is not for the average user because of the high editing and storage requirements)

i'm thinking...my christmas globes will fly this year


----------



## Orangutan (May 25, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> so dji just announced their smallest drone starting at 500$ or 600€
> 
> weird thing is...i'm seeing a lot of hate in the comments towards this little drone..mainly because it doesn't have 4k (which i still think is not for the average user because of the high editing and storage requirements)
> 
> i'm thinking...my christmas globes will fly this year



There's a better reason to hate DJI. https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/3629905/top-drone-manufacturer-threatens-to-brick-its-1-5k-copters-unless-owners-agree-to-share-their-details-online/


----------



## andrei1989 (May 25, 2017)

well..considering how many accidents have been involving drones being flown in restricted spaces...i don't blame them for shifting liability to the owners..


----------

